# Firmware update 1.1.3 for Canon 6D Released.



## killswitch (Apr 9, 2013)

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=4583

Gosh, any hint of 5D3 firmware update releasing sooner than later would be nice too. >_>


----------



## learncanon (Apr 9, 2013)

its a very very very minor fix


----------



## archiea (Apr 9, 2013)

The firmware on my 5D (<---- ah-ha! Name droppa!) is starting to smell funny! It needs replacin'!


----------



## siegsAR (Apr 9, 2013)

learncanon said:


> its a very very very minor fix



The fw guys are either too keen on the details this time, or they just don't have anything to do. ;D


----------

